# startrite tilt arbour table saw info



## jhwbigley (24 Aug 2008)

i've recently bought a 10" startrite tilt arbour table saw, ex school, it has a metric scale so cant be older than 20 years? can any one shed any light on the model for me? like can i get a manual for it? fitting extraction to it? rip fence bar extensions? 

thanks


----------



## CNC Paul (24 Aug 2008)

Hi Bigley,

They are great saws, I have two of the TA275's tucked away in the workshop. Give these peolpe a call for spares etc. http://www.altsawsandspares.co.uk/


Paul


----------



## Scrit (25 Aug 2008)

jhwbigley":2nvoiilg said:


> i've recently bought a 10" startrite tilt arbour table saw, ex school, it has a metric scale so cant be older than 20 years? can any one shed any light on the model for me? like can i get a manual for it? fitting extraction to it? rip fence bar extensions?


It probably _is_ older than 20 years - because Startrite ceased saw production in the late 1980s. I've worked on Wadkins built in the 1960s which had metric scales and I went through school using both metric and Imperial in the 1960s so I think your assumptions abouit when metric came in are a bit awry,

If you do a search aropund the forum for Startrite you should find details on the TA/SP.275 which have been published in the past by myself and others

Scrit


----------



## jhwbigley (25 Aug 2008)

thanks Scrit, yes it must be mid 80s as it has the straight blade kant/height handles, as the older ones had hand wheels? i had one at my old school with the hand wheels and a imperial only scale! then my next school had a new startrite 12" panel saw, what a up grade! my saw is like the one in the latest published 1996 collins complete wood workers manual, (but it was first published in 1989) but the angle scale is just a yellow thing and the brown nvr switch box and the darker green. 

and thanks paul, iv emailed them for a new crown guarde with a dust extration outlet and some rip fence extension bars

jhb


----------



## Scrit (26 Aug 2008)

jhwbigley":2vz5bsi1 said:


> thanks Scrit, yes it must be mid 80s as it has the straight blade kant/height handles, as the older ones had hand wheels?


Up until the 1970s, yes


----------

